# تجارب معملية لبعض دوائر القلابات



## ود الملك (17 ديسمبر 2009)

تجارب معملية لكل من قلاب d و القلاب j-k والتي سوف يتم توضيحها في الملفات المرفقة التالية


----------



## ود الملك (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*منتقي البيانات Multiplexer*

هذا الملف يحتوي على تجربة معملية لشريحة منتقي البيانات


----------



## ramadanamharee (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك علي التجارب ياخوي - تحياتي


----------



## وسام كريم (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------

